# Another Walstad Method bowl



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

de


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

nice


----------



## AquaKai (Feb 21, 2012)

Your bowl looks great! Like the little filter thing that you have in it! So cool


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

AquaKai said:


> Your bowl looks great! Like the little filter thing that you have in it! So cool


Thanks! It really doesnt need the filter in it, but after I re-did the bowl, I stuck it in there because it was in a cycled tank, wanted to make sure the bowl kept going strong.


I also found some pictures from when the bowl was first set up:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking great! Looks a lot like Newman's good work.


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

great bowl! it's inspiring me...


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work. what kinda of filter is that? i didnt knwo they had canisters so small. nice


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> nice work. what kinda of filter is that? i didnt knwo they had canisters so small. nice


Its just a small internal filter:
http://www.aquariumconnection.com/detail.php?ID=36947


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some photo updates:

The light isn't nearly that bright, but my cellphone takes exceptionally cruddy pictures.




















The bowl continues to fill in nicely. For the last month I've basically ignored it completely, only doing water top offs. I've though about trimming it all down fairly low so that it might grow back a bit more dense but for now Im content to just let it be while I work on other projects.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

do not trim that low. just enough to keep the plants from growing out of the water and drying out. trimming low can risk taking out the meristems in which case your plants will stunt severely. learned that lesson with vals. its an issue with all grassy plants. looks great btw! needs some colorful shrimp


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Newman! Your bowl was definitely a large inspiration for me.

Definitely agree about needed some colorful shrimp. When I moved it from my office back home (also when I went from just sand to capped potting soil) I pulled the red cherries out and put some ghost shrimp in. I'll likely try to add some more very soon!

But I snagged up these two rimless 12 gallon tanks that may take up some of my time!:



























I think one will be freshwater, and I may do a reef tank in the other.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow, where did you get those 12gs? Look nice!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome rimless tanks!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

. . . <-----Jealousy


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

A friend who works at my LFS had them custom made from a tank manufacturer in Florida and he was going to use them both as reef tanks, but then decided to set up a 200g reef...

So I got them for $20 each. They seem very well constructed, seals are very nice, overall very nice.

Now I just need a plan for them.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

*Super jealous*


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can I ask how long you keep your light on for? Thanks!


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

philemon716 said:


> Can I ask how long you keep your light on for? Thanks!


Honestly... they *should* be on timers...but pretty much they are on from about 7:15am (when I wake up) till about 8pm every day.

I don't have any major algae issues, water is extremely stable, so I guess no big issues with such a long photo period. 
*
Any experts out there care to weigh in on the proper photo-period and the pro/cons of a "normal" versus long photo period?*


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

nwilso20 said:


> Now I just need a plan for them.


That's the best part


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i keep my bowl on an irregular photo period. whenever i am around my room really. the light on the bowl is my desk light that i use to see around my room. sometimes it stays on most of the day, sometimes it doesnt even go on if i leave early. depends.
but a good photo period is about 7-8hours for a healthy bowl. and 3-4 hours for a bowl that just started out with minimal plants.


----------



## philemon716 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I have a small bowl as well, and seem to get major algae growth at just about 8 hours a day. I have the same CF bulb you do (wattage, k) but I have a far smaller amount of plants. I have been keep it down to about 4 hours a day and have seen good results in terms of growth and minimal algae.


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that I just got really lucky and planted enough plants, have good local tap water w/ low phosphate, and have the right amount of shrimp inside that keeps the bowl nicely balanced.


----------

